# nvidia MSI geForce 5600 dual head - can't configure



## pippo (Jun 3, 2010)

This may be complicated... can't find anything on gargle or forums that could cure the issue.
Using from ports, nvidia-driver-173, which seems to the recommended one. The card has both vga and dvi outputs. I am using an LG Flatron W2361v flat panel for the primary monitor at 1920 x 1080 and an Hitachi SuperScan Elite 812(CRT) at 1600x 1200 (or something like that). I tried using LG on DVI and the Hitachi on d-sub (VGA) and that didn't swing too well. I can use the LG alone and connect to both DVI and d-Sub and switch between, using just the one monitor.
Using 2 monitors is no problem on Winders. To try for compatibility and avoid conflicts (?) I use a VGA to DVI adapter for the Hitachi and branch the LG to the d-sub.
I do believe that it should be possible to set up the system to work on a virtual screen covering the two screens, but I have only been able to have the two screens run only without Xorg.
The driver is nvidia (not nv); xrandr(version 1.3??) only picks up one monitor, the primary LG.
I'm wondering if this is a problem of incompatibility of monitors (led & crt) or should I try one of the other drivers, the 71 or the 195? I've even tried the nvidia-xconfig, the nvidia-settings and all the other options for positioning the screens, the double head options, etc. etc. etc. I get the feeling that MSI has not bothered with the unix end of their drivers or else there is something I am missing. Why is xrandr not picking up the second monitor? Or should I try the LG on DVI and the Hitachi on d-Sub?
I could post my xorg.conf files but since xrandr does not sense the 2nd monitor (screen) and neither does nvidia-settings, I don't see the point. And nvidia-xconfig doesn't even find the config file. Of course, maybe the nvidia-settings and nvidia-sconfig can't deal with the nvidia-driver 173 since they are version 195something.
Thanks for any insights.


----------



## SirDice (Jun 3, 2010)

Yes, please do post your xorg.conf. And the last /var/log/Xorg.0.log. The last will contain any errors, the first we need to see if you configured things correctly.


----------



## pippo (Jun 3, 2010)

xorg.conf: The latest of many variations...


```
Section "ServerLayout"
	Identifier     "Dual Screen"
	Screen         "Screen0" 0 0
	Screen	       "Screen1" RightOf "Screen0"	
	Option	"AllowEmptyInput" "off"
#	Option "DontZap" "off"
EndSection

Section "InputDevice"
	Identifier  "Keyboard0"
	Driver      "kbd"
#	Option	"XkbModel" "pc105"
	Option  "XkbModel"  "hp2511"
	Option  "XkbLayout" "us,ca(multi)"
	Option  "XkbRules"  "xorg"
	Option  "XkbOptions" "grp:alt_shift_toggle"
	Option  "CustomKeycodes" "on"
EndSection

Section "Monitor"
	#DisplaySize	  360   270	# mm
	Identifier   "Monitor0"
	VendorName   "GSM"
	ModelName    "W2361"
 ### Comment all HorizSync and VertRefresh values to use DDC:
	HorizSync    30.0 - 83.0
	VertRefresh  56.0 - 75.0
	Option	    "DPMS"
EndSection

Section "Monitor"
	Identifier  "Monitor1"
	Option	    "RightOf" "left"
	VendorName  "HTC"
	ModelName   "CM812U"
	HorizSync   31.0 - 107.0
	VertRefresh 50.0 - 160.0
EndSection

Section "Device"
        ### Available Driver options are:-
        ### Values: <i>: integer, <f>: float, <bool>: "True"/"False",
        ### <string>: "String", <freq>: "<f> Hz/kHz/MHz"
        ### [arg]: arg optional
        #Option     "SWcursor"           	# [<bool>]
        #Option     "HWcursor"           	# [<bool>]
        #Option     "NoAccel"            	# [<bool>]
        #Option     "ShadowFB"           	# [<bool>]
        #Option     "UseFBDev"           	# [<bool>]
        #Option     "Rotate"             	# [<str>]
        #Option     "VideoKey"           	# <i>
        Option     "FlatPanel" "True"         	# [<bool>]
        #Option     "FPDither"           	# [<bool>]
        #Option     "CrtcNumber"         	# <i>
        Option     "FPScale"   "True"         	# [<bool>]
        #Option     "FPTweak"   "True"         	# <i>
        Option     "DualHead"           	# [<bool>]
	Identifier  "Card0"
	Driver      "nvidia"
	VendorName  "nVidia Corporation"
	BoardName   "NV31 [GeForce FX 5600]"
	Option	    "Monitor-VGA_1/analog" "Monitor0"
	Option      "Monitor-VGA_2/analog" "Monitor1"
	BusID       "PCI:1:0:0"
EndSection

Section "Screen"
	Identifier "Screen0"
	Device     "Card0"
	Monitor    "Monitor0"
	Option	   "TwinView"
	SubSection "Display"
		Viewport   0 0
		Depth     24
		Modes	"1920x1080"
	EndSubSection
EndSection

Section "Screen"
	Identifier "Screen1"
	Device	   "Card0"
	Monitor	   "Monitor1"
    SubSection "Display"
	    Depth  24
	    Modes  "1600x1200" "1024x768" "800x600"
    EndSubSection
EndSection
```


----------



## pippo (Jun 3, 2010)

Xorg.0.log:


```
X.Org X Server 1.7.5
Current version of pixman: 0.16.6
	Before reporting problems, check http://wiki.x.org
	to make sure that you have the latest version.
Markers: (--) probed, (**) from config file, (==) default setting,
	(++) from command line, (!!) notice, (II) informational,
	(WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.
(==) Log file: "/var/log/Xorg.0.log", Time: Wed Jun  2 21:53:04 2010
(==) Using config file: "/etc/X11/xorg.conf"
(==) ServerLayout "Dual Screen"
(**) |-->Screen "Screen0" (0)
(**) |   |-->Monitor "Monitor0"
(**) |   |-->Device "Card0"
(**) |-->Screen "Screen1" (1)
(**) |   |-->Monitor "Monitor1"
(**) |   |-->Device "Card0"
(**) Option "AllowEmptyInput" "off"
(==) Automatically adding devices
(==) Automatically enabling devices
(==) FontPath set to:
	/usr/local/lib/X11/fonts/misc/,
	/usr/local/lib/X11/fonts/TTF/,
	/usr/local/lib/X11/fonts/OTF,
	/usr/local/lib/X11/fonts/Type1/,
	/usr/local/lib/X11/fonts/100dpi/,
	/usr/local/lib/X11/fonts/75dpi/
(==) ModulePath set to "/usr/local/lib/xorg/modules"
(==) |-->Input Device "<default pointer>"
(==) |-->Input Device "Keyboard0"
(==) The core pointer device wasn't specified explicitly in the layout.
	Using the default mouse configuration.
(==) The core keyboard device wasn't specified explicitly in the layout.
	Using the first keyboard device.
(II) Loader magic: 0x81def20
(II) Module ABI versions:
	X.Org ANSI C Emulation: 0.4
	X.Org Video Driver: 6.0
	X.Org XInput driver : 7.0
	X.Org Server Extension : 2.0
(--) Using syscons driver with X support (version 2.0)
(--) using VT number 9

(--) PCI:*(0:1:0:0) 10de:0312:1462:9123 nVidia Corporation NV31 [GeForce FX 5600] rev 161, Mem @ 0xfd000000/16777216, 0xe0000000/268435456, BIOS @ 0x????????/65536
(II) LoadModule: "extmod"
(II) Loading /usr/local/lib/xorg/modules/extensions/libextmod.so
(II) Module extmod: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
	compiled for 1.7.5, module version = 1.0.0
	Module class: X.Org Server Extension
	ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 2.0
(II) Loading extension MIT-SCREEN-SAVER
(II) Loading extension XFree86-VidModeExtension
(II) Loading extension XFree86-DGA
(II) Loading extension DPMS
(II) Loading extension XVideo
(II) Loading extension XVideo-MotionCompensation
(II) Loading extension X-Resource
(II) LoadModule: "dbe"
(II) Loading /usr/local/lib/xorg/modules/extensions/libdbe.so
(II) Module dbe: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
	compiled for 1.7.5, module version = 1.0.0
	Module class: X.Org Server Extension
	ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 2.0
(II) Loading extension DOUBLE-BUFFER
(II) LoadModule: "glx"
(II) Loading /usr/local/lib/xorg/modules/extensions/libglx.so
(II) Module glx: vendor="NVIDIA Corporation"
	compiled for 4.0.2, module version = 1.0.0
	Module class: X.Org Server Extension
(II) NVIDIA GLX Module  173.14.25  Wed Jan 27 09:44:30 PST 2010
(II) Loading extension GLX
(II) LoadModule: "record"
(II) Loading /usr/local/lib/xorg/modules/extensions/librecord.so
(II) Module record: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
	compiled for 1.7.5, module version = 1.13.0
	Module class: X.Org Server Extension
	ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 2.0
(II) Loading extension RECORD
(II) LoadModule: "dri"
(II) Loading /usr/local/lib/xorg/modules/extensions/libdri.so
(II) Module dri: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
	compiled for 1.7.5, module version = 1.0.0
	ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 2.0
(II) Loading extension XFree86-DRI
(II) LoadModule: "dri2"
(II) Loading /usr/local/lib/xorg/modules/extensions/libdri2.so
(II) Module dri2: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
	compiled for 1.7.5, module version = 1.1.0
	ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 2.0
(II) Loading extension DRI2
(II) LoadModule: "nvidia"
(II) Loading /usr/local/lib/xorg/modules/drivers/nvidia_drv.so
(II) Module nvidia: vendor="NVIDIA Corporation"
	compiled for 4.0.2, module version = 1.0.0
	Module class: X.Org Video Driver
(II) LoadModule: "mouse"
(II) Loading /usr/local/lib/xorg/modules/input/mouse_drv.so
(II) Module mouse: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
	compiled for 1.7.5, module version = 1.5.0
	Module class: X.Org XInput Driver
	ABI class: X.Org XInput driver, version 7.0
(II) LoadModule: "kbd"
(II) Loading /usr/local/lib/xorg/modules/input/kbd_drv.so
(II) Module kbd: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
	compiled for 1.7.5, module version = 1.4.0
	Module class: X.Org XInput Driver
	ABI class: X.Org XInput driver, version 7.0
(II) NVIDIA dlloader X Driver  173.14.25  Wed Jan 27 09:27:55 PST 2010
(II) NVIDIA Unified Driver for all Supported NVIDIA GPUs
(II) Primary Device is: PCI 01@00:00:0
(II) Loading sub module "fb"
(II) LoadModule: "fb"
(II) Loading /usr/local/lib/xorg/modules/libfb.so
(II) Module fb: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
	compiled for 1.7.5, module version = 1.0.0
	ABI class: X.Org ANSI C Emulation, version 0.4
(II) Loading sub module "wfb"
(II) LoadModule: "wfb"
(II) Loading /usr/local/lib/xorg/modules/libwfb.so
(II) Module wfb: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
	compiled for 1.7.5, module version = 1.0.0
	ABI class: X.Org ANSI C Emulation, version 0.4
(II) Loading sub module "ramdac"
(II) LoadModule: "ramdac"
(II) Module "ramdac" already built-in
(WW) VGA arbiter: cannot open kernel arbiter, no multi-card support
(==) NVIDIA(0): Depth 24, (==) framebuffer bpp 32
(==) NVIDIA(0): RGB weight 888
(==) NVIDIA(0): Default visual is TrueColor
(==) NVIDIA(0): Using gamma correction (1.0, 1.0, 1.0)
(**) NVIDIA(0): Option "TwinView"
(**) NVIDIA(0): Enabling RENDER acceleration
(WW) NVIDIA(0): No TwinView "MetaModes" specified; will fall back to Display
(WW) NVIDIA(0):     SubSection modes.
(**) NVIDIA(0): TwinView enabled
(II) NVIDIA(0): Support for GLX with the Damage and Composite X extensions is
(II) NVIDIA(0):     enabled.
(II) NVIDIA(0): NVIDIA GPU GeForce FX 5600 (NV31) at PCI:1:0:0 (GPU-0)
(--) NVIDIA(0): Memory: 131072 kBytes
(--) NVIDIA(0): VideoBIOS: 04.31.20.26.02
(II) NVIDIA(0): Detected AGP rate: 8X
(--) NVIDIA(0): Interlaced video modes are supported on this GPU
(--) NVIDIA(0): Connected display device(s) on GeForce FX 5600 at PCI:1:0:0:
(--) NVIDIA(0):     LG W2361 (CRT-0)
(--) NVIDIA(0):     Hitachi CM812 (CRT-1)
(--) NVIDIA(0): LG W2361 (CRT-0): 400.0 MHz maximum pixel clock
(--) NVIDIA(0): Hitachi CM812 (CRT-1): 400.0 MHz maximum pixel clock
(II) NVIDIA(0): Assigned Display Devices: CRT-0, CRT-1
(II) NVIDIA(0): Validated modes:
(II) NVIDIA(0):     "1920x1080"
(II) NVIDIA(0): Virtual screen size determined to be 1920 x 1080
(--) NVIDIA(0): DPI set to (95, 94); computed from "UseEdidDpi" X config
(--) NVIDIA(0):     option
(==) NVIDIA(0): Enabling 32-bit ARGB GLX visuals.
(--) Depth 24 pixmap format is 32 bpp
(II) NVIDIA(0): Initialized AGP GART.
(II) NVIDIA(0): Setting mode "1920x1080"
(II) Loading extension NV-GLX
(II) NVIDIA(0): NVIDIA 3D Acceleration Architecture Initialized
(II) NVIDIA(0): Using the NVIDIA 2D acceleration architecture
(==) NVIDIA(0): Backing store disabled
(==) NVIDIA(0): Silken mouse enabled
(**) NVIDIA(0): DPMS enabled
(II) Loading extension NV-CONTROL
(WW) NVIDIA(0): Option "FlatPanel" is not used
(WW) NVIDIA(0): Option "FPScale" is not used
(WW) NVIDIA(0): Option "DualHead" is not used
(WW) NVIDIA(0): Option "Monitor-VGA_1/analog" is not used
(WW) NVIDIA(0): Option "Monitor-VGA_2/analog" is not used
(==) RandR enabled
(II) Initializing built-in extension Generic Event Extension
(II) Initializing built-in extension SHAPE
(II) Initializing built-in extension MIT-SHM
(II) Initializing built-in extension XInputExtension
(II) Initializing built-in extension XTEST
(II) Initializing built-in extension BIG-REQUESTS
(II) Initializing built-in extension SYNC
(II) Initializing built-in extension XKEYBOARD
(II) Initializing built-in extension XC-MISC
(II) Initializing built-in extension XINERAMA
(II) Initializing built-in extension XFIXES
(II) Initializing built-in extension RENDER
(II) Initializing built-in extension RANDR
(II) Initializing built-in extension COMPOSITE
(II) Initializing built-in extension DAMAGE
(II) Initializing extension GLX
record: RECORD extension enabled at configure time.
record: This extension is known to be broken, disabling extension now..
record: http://bugs.freedesktop.org/show_bug.cgi?id=20500
(WW) <default pointer>: No Device specified, looking for one...
(II) <default pointer>: Setting Device option to "/dev/sysmouse"
(--) <default pointer>: Device: "/dev/sysmouse"
(==) <default pointer>: Protocol: "Auto"
(**) Option "CorePointer"
(**) <default pointer>: always reports core events
(==) <default pointer>: Emulate3Buttons, Emulate3Timeout: 50
(**) <default pointer>: ZAxisMapping: buttons 4 and 5
(**) <default pointer>: Buttons: 9
(**) <default pointer>: Sensitivity: 1
(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "<default pointer>" (type: MOUSE)
(**) <default pointer>: (accel) keeping acceleration scheme 1
(**) <default pointer>: (accel) acceleration profile 0
(II) <default pointer>: SetupAuto: hw.iftype is 4, hw.model is 0
(II) <default pointer>: SetupAuto: protocol is SysMouse
(**) Option "CoreKeyboard"
(**) Keyboard0: always reports core events
(**) Option "Protocol" "standard"
(**) Keyboard0: Protocol: standard
(**) Option "XkbRules" "xorg"
(**) Keyboard0: XkbRules: "xorg"
(**) Option "XkbModel" "hp2511"
(**) Keyboard0: XkbModel: "hp2511"
(**) Option "XkbLayout" "us,ca(multi)"
(**) Keyboard0: XkbLayout: "us,ca(multi)"
(**) Option "XkbOptions" "grp:alt_shift_toggle"
(**) Keyboard0: XkbOptions: "grp:alt_shift_toggle"
(**) Option "CustomKeycodes" "on"
(**) Keyboard0: CustomKeycodes enabled
(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "Keyboard0" (type: KEYBOARD)
(II) UnloadModule: "mouse"
(II) UnloadModule: "kbd"
```


----------



## crsd (Jun 3, 2010)

Use standard xorg.conf, generated with `# Xorg -configure`, with 
	
	



```
option "TwinView"
```
 added to Device section (and, possibly, MetaModes). That's how it works for me. Check /usr/local/share/doc/NVIDIA....../README, as well.


----------



## pippo (Jun 3, 2010)

I have tried Xorg -configure so many times I get ssick of hearing about it. It has never, ever worked for me just to get a basic startup of Xorg and that's with and without hal... inevitably it has been a patch check operation every time... and I am amazed that even then I get it to work. I have to go back and forth between Xorg.0.log, xorg.conf and many suggestions in the forums and the xorg manual that it becomes hilarious.x(
I appreciate the suggestion and will try, but my hopes are not too high, especially since I have just been hit by the ultimate stupidity in FreeBSD - the ridiculous lack of communication skills that that make port updating just about enough to want to drop unix and start appreciating Winders - al least, there, you expect to waste a lot of frustrating time in dealing with moronic stupidity.


----------



## SirDice (Jun 4, 2010)

Here's mine:

```
Section "ServerLayout"
    Identifier     "Layout0"
    Screen      0  "Screen0" 0 0
EndSection

Section "Files"
    FontPath        "/usr/local/lib/X11/fonts/misc/:unscaled"
    FontPath        "/usr/local/lib/X11/fonts/100dpi/:unscaled"
    FontPath        "/usr/local/lib/X11/fonts/75dpi/:unscaled"
    FontPath        "/usr/local/lib/X11/fonts/misc/"
    FontPath        "/usr/local/lib/X11/fonts/Type1/"
    FontPath        "/usr/local/lib/X11/fonts/100dpi/"
    FontPath        "/usr/local/lib/X11/fonts/75dpi/"
    FontPath        "/usr/local/lib/X11/fonts/cyrillic/"
    FontPath        "/usr/local/lib/X11/fonts/TTF/"
    FontPath        "/usr/local/lib/X11/fonts/OTF/"
    FontPath        "/usr/local/lib/X11/fonts/bitstream-vera"
    FontPath        "/usr/local/lib/X11/fonts/webfonts/"
    FontPath        "/usr/local/share/ghostscript/fonts/"
EndSection

Section "Device"
    Identifier     "Videocard0"
    Driver         "nvidia"
    VendorName     "MSI"
    BoardName      "NX7600GT"
EndSection

Section "Screen"
    Identifier     "Screen0"
    Device         "Videocard0"
    DefaultDepth    24
    Option         "AddARGBGLXVisuals" "True"
    #Option        "DisableGLXRootClipping" "True"
    #Option        "AllowGLXWithComposite" "True"
    Option         "TwinView"
    Option         "MetaModes" "1600x1200,1600x1200;1280x1024,1280x1024;1024x768,1024x768;800x600,800x600"
    #Option        "TwinViewXineramaInfoOrder" "DFP,CRT"
    #Option         "ConnectedMonitor" "DFP"
    SubSection     "Display"
        Depth       24
        Modes      "1600x1200" "1280x1024" "1024x768" "800x600"
    EndSubSection
EndSection
```


----------



## carlton_draught (Jun 4, 2010)

I used nvidia-settings to get mine to work.

Why not just download the lastest driver from nvidia and install it? It's not hard, from what I remember - that's what I had to do. I'm not sure how new your card is, but the later drivers are generally better. How old is that card btw? You might have to use their vintage driver to get it to run. I wouldn't give up until I have installed the driver that is appropriate to your card, from nvidia's site.

And BTW as far as I know, MSI have nothing to do with providing any drivers for the cards - it's all Nvidia's doing.

Good luck.


----------



## pippo (Jun 4, 2010)

*Solved*

First, my card was made by MSI... so nv & the usual nvidia stuff does not agree with it, it would seem. But the nvidia-driver-173 from ports does work.

The only solution to this messy and ridiculously muddled configuration source at xorg was a hit and miss method of trying and modifying xorg.conf, checking the Xorg.0.log, changing xorg.conf and trying to decipher the confusing and really unclear instructions that stumble over themselves (e.g. use option in screen or in device sections), and so on and on. Oh, yes and then there are all the googled configurations that come from god-knows-where and are put in equally incomprehensible sections.
Of course, for me anyway, none of the automatic configurations schemes have ever worked, not even partially.
Why are the programmers trying to simplify things for us by treating us as complete idiots. Anyway, enough *beep**beep**beep**beep**beep*ing.
The final analysis is to try to decipher the xorg manual and to tune the conf file manually.
Here's my final xorg.conf (undoubtedly it is somewhat bloated, but I'm not going to waste more time to streamline it).
Hope it helps somebody:

```
Section "ServerLayout"
	Identifier     "Dual Screen"
#	Screen         "Screen0" 0 0
	#Screen	       "Screen1" 1980 0 
	InputDevice    "Keyboard0" "CoreKeyboard"
	InputDevice    "Mouse0" "CorePointer"
	Option	"AllowEmptyInput" "off"
#	Option "DontZap" "off"
EndSection

Section "InputDevice"
	Identifier  "Keyboard0"
	Driver      "kbd"
#	Option	"XkbModel" "pc105"
	Option  "XkbModel"  "hp2511"
	Option  "XkbLayout" "us,ca(multi)"
	Option  "XkbRules"  "xorg"
	Option  "XkbOptions" "grp:alt_shift_toggle"
	Option  "CustomKeycodes" "on"
EndSection

Section "InputDevice"
	Identifier  "Mouse0"
	Driver	"mouse"
	Option	"Protocol" "auto"
	Option	"Device" "/dev/sysmouse"
	Option	"ZAxisMapping" "4 5 6 7" 
EndSection

Section "Monitor"
	Identifier   "Monitor0"
	VendorName   "GSM"
	ModelName    "W2361"
 ### Comment all HorizSync and VertRefresh values to use DDC:
	HorizSync    30.0 - 83.0
	VertRefresh  56.0 - 75.0
	Option	    "DPMS"
EndSection

Section "Monitor"
	Identifier  "Monitor1"
	Option	    "RightOf" "Monitor0"
	VendorName  "HTC"
	ModelName   "CM812U"
	HorizSync   31.0 - 107.0
	VertRefresh 50.0 - 160.0
	Option	    "DPMS"
EndSection

Section "Device"
	Identifier  "Card0"
	Driver      "nvidia"
	Option	    "TwinView" "True"
	Option	    "DynamicTwinView" "True"
	Option	    "TwinViewOrientation" "CRT-0 RightOf DFP-0"
	Option	    "ConnectedMonitor" "DFP, CRT"
	Option	    "UseDisplayDevice" "DFP-0, CRT-0"
	Option	    "MetaModes" "1920x1080 +0+0, 1600x1200 +1920+0"
	VendorName  "nVidia Corporation"
	BoardName   "NV31 [GeForce FX 5600]"
	BusID       "PCI:1:0:0"
EndSection

Section "Screen"
	Identifier "Screen0"
	Device     "Card0"
	Monitor    "Monitor0"
	Option	   "TwinView" "True"
	Option	   "AddARGBGLXVisuals" "True"
	SubSection "Display"
	#	Virtual 3520 1080
		Viewport   0 0
		Depth     24
		Modes	"1920x1080"
	EndSubSection
EndSection

Section "Screen"
	Identifier "Screen1"
	Device	   "Card0"
	Monitor	   "Monitor1"
	Option	   "TwinView" "True"
	Option    "AddARGBGLXVisuals" "True"
    SubSection "Display"
	    Depth  24
	    Modes  "1600x1200" "1024x768"
    EndSubSection
EndSection
```


----------

